

Can you really develop complex web apps just using scripting languages - joubee

Is it really possible to write complex web application using just python or another scripting language like Ruby?<p>What have you found Python to be best for when doing web apps and what development sets do you most commonly use?
======
RyanMcGreal
Python, to take one example, is a great general purpose language. It is terse,
expressive, introspective, and high-level, and it supports multiple
programming paradigms (imperative, OO, functional). Its standard library is
robust and full-featured, and it also benefits from a vast ecosystem of third-
party libraries that do just about everything imaginable.

It will never be as fast in execution as, say, C (though we can expect
impressive speed improvements through the improved use of VMs); but in terms
of developer productivity you can't beat a high-level dynamic language.

For any complex app, you need good project management software, version
control, unit testing, clear and comprehensive documentation, and so on. I
can't think of any reason why you can't apply these techniques using a dynamic
language.

------
joubee
Good point! At the moment I am playing around with realtime data and
displaying it according to a users preference. The data is being taken from
other websites (Not a twitter app!) and is using Oauth to access several
external websites.... Some collaborative fuctionality like diagramming and
also charting. Using SQL 2008 as well. I'm only playing and was re-evaluating
/ thinking of trying a new language :)

~~~
joubee
I don't know if that's complicated or not (it's hardish for me)

------
gsmaverick
What do you define as complex web applications?

------
tptacek
The more complex your application is, the better off you are in a "scripting
language" like Python.

~~~
joubee
So where does C# and Php sit in all this? Do you really need it if you are
familiar with python. Isn't phython oo in the same way php is oo?

------
foobaroo
are you trollin'?

~90% of the web apps you're using on the web are written in scripting
languages.

------
icodemyownshit
Why would I want to develop anything complex?

